# Best DTG machine



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

This is a two part question. 1. What is the best dtg machine and 2. then whats the best dtg machine for 10k and under?


----------



## zstiziano (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello, 
what is the best dtg not know, but since I am a supporter of crowdfunding tried in various platforms and saw that on indiegogo began a campaign.
in my opinion it is to consider.


----------



## LISportstore (Sep 16, 2013)

You need to do your research, make a list of what you want from the machine, like cleaning, low maintenance, one item or two at a time, speed, size, space it will take up.

I found the only way to stay under $10,000. Is to go refurbished from a company or used from like eBay, Craigslist, ect. But there is no warranty when you buy from the owner. These machines can be costly to repair specialty if you don't know what to do.

Good luck keep asking questions and looking around on this forum and others and YouTube helps also.

Good luck
Dean
L.I.Sport Store

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Define "best"?

There is not 1 single printer that is the best for every single business model. I do feel there is a solution for every business model though. You typically get what you pay for in this industry but that's not always the case. The main things (besides your budget) is tech support, parts availability, print quality, hardware, software, training, speed and maintenance. DTG is not a perfect science...you will ruin shirts, you will waste ink and pretreat, you will fry a printhead and you will need tech support and/or parts at some point in time.


----------



## zstiziano (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree with Dekay 317, digital printing is a technique beautiful but with its problems.
But I noticed very often that you pay too much for what you get.

There are printers good or bad, in my opinion, but there are those simpler, more complete and more reliable for management systems used.
I had the opportunity to use many brands of printers, from the most famous to the less famous, and I noticed that the difference is not seen, even in some cases the less popular had a lot more attention to detail, performance and much more quality.
The assistance is a key point for everything that you buy, but we must also say that if a product works well and is good, assistance is less necessary, and must also be possible to effect by the user and not only by technicians, " because if it is a day off and technicians are not available? ".
now for the spare parts, the couriers do miracles, buy in USA today and after two days the product arrive Europe.

I end by saying to Streamland, which under 10k, you can find printers, new and used, good and bad, but they there are.


----------



## Wickedcc (Apr 2, 2015)

This is such a tough question to answer, I use an Anajet MP5i and if you read the forums, this is the worst machine on the market, but ... I have never had a problem that was machine related aside from the occasional hang up and even then I beleive it's something to do with my rip settings. You really need to look at each machine and draw your own conclusions. I love my Anajet however I have never worked with anything else


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Non of the posting here are addressing the OP question. I agree it is difficult to have a personal opinion on which printer is the best. I think all printers will perform as intended if the operator understand what it takes to keep it running. Maintenance, environmental conditions, frequency of use and most important manufacturer or seller technical and operational support. Also, you need to think if it is a modified printer or one made exclusively for garment printing. The only way someone can answer the question is if that person have operated or own multiple brands to give an educated opinion.

Most of us will say that the one we own is the best if we have had few issues and/or the worse if we have had problems. One indication of how to conclude which one is the best for you is to read the posts about those printers. You also need to take into consideration that most posting here have to do with problems with the printers, complaints about support and difficulty of maintaining consistency with the prints. Prices of the actual printer, inks, cleaning solutions, parts and extended warranties also plays an important part but should not be the deciding factor if your printer is for the most part trouble free. If you consider the cost of downtime, sending the printer to the seller or manufacturer, wasted ink and cleaning solution, wasted shirts, parts and frequency of changing capping stations, tubes, cables, heads and service calls, paying for the higher cost of inks if not so bad if your printer gives you little trouble if any.

I have owned the Brother GT 381 for about three years now. I don't print a lot of shirts and aside from having to change 4 heads, all in last 3 month the printer have performed superbly well. I have done some repairs to it like unclogging tubes below the capping station, reattach a couple of tubes coming out the capping station which it happens rarely and changing filters and heads, but beside that nothing also have gone wrong. If you are a little mechanically inclined most of those things are easy to do.

Technical support is always there and their understanding of the printer and its symptoms is a plus when troubleshooting any issue you are having. They will help you anyway they can to get you going.

The printer is pricy as well as the inks, cleaning solution and parts so I would say that economically is a washout but less stressful than having a lot of downtime, wasted shirts and inks and dealing with an unresponsive customer support that will not help you without having to spend a fortune to fix your printer including having to send it back because they are unable to troubleshoot it by phone or email or Skype.

Get a list of the printers you are interested. Those under 10K and those over that amount. Search this forum for each specific printer and write down the pros and cons, issues people are having and praises.Technical support including if it is a paid or a free one.
Once you have an understanding of which way you would like to go try to attend a trade show or two see the machines in action.

It is all about how you educate yourself with the resources available online including this forum.

Just my 2 cents.

CD


----------



## shivymc1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Its not an R-Jet thats for sure, terrible machine. 
Kornit can be good but expensive


----------



## shivymc1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Anajet is another one might be worth looking at


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

The questions shouldn't be "what is the best DTG printer" but rather "what is the best DTG printer for ME" - “What is the Best DTG Printer?” -vs- “What is the Best DTG Printer for ME?” | DTG Print Solutions


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

Do your research first. 

I have 2 Spectra's w/ a back-up modular, so I can always repair or send in just the print engine for service and always be printing. Also consider an auto pretreater it will help greatly in getting a smooth even print.


----------



## zstiziano (Apr 24, 2010)

As you put the names of some brands, so I try to be myself more understandable.
Machines that have come to be used are MAPI, brand smallest of Brother and competitors alike.
I must say that as all printers dtg, they need to know how to use, but not so much the car but the technique of direct print.
I have two machines, a Brother GT381 and a MAPI Butterfly v2, I'm glad of both machines, but the GT3 I left only CMYK, and instead use the other CMYK and white. Now I'm buying the second Butterfly, because it guarantee quality prints with high speeds. considered that both machines print in the same amount of bosses in one hour. In the prints with very nuanced and complex, the definition of Butterfly is really good.
Support for both printers is good,with phone, remote connect, or email.
Low operating costs for Butterfly, because maintenance are reduced to a minimum, and low cost of purchase.
In addition, I was also taking into account the new MAPI Infinity, price a little higher (since 40k), but with heads Industrial. Think I saw a video with large print approximately 11.8 "x19,6" in just 28 seconds.

I hope I have made my contribution in your choice


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

streamland said:


> whats the best dtg machine for 10k and under?


I would think that the Spectra DTG would fit into this category. Seems to be a bunch of happy Spectra owners in here. He asked about machines 10K and under, not 20K, 30K machines.


----------

